# Raymarine ST60 Speed Trouble



## captainrizzo (Feb 24, 2008)

I have Raymarine instruments (Autohelm, Wind, Depth, and Speed). My speed display went to 00 while underway this weekend. I still get water temp on the same display, so it appears that it is not the cable. 

I keep the paddle wheel very clean at all times. In fact, when I am not sailing, I replace the thru-hull with the blank so it doesn't collect gunk from the Chesapeake. Has anyone had the same issue and what is the remedy? The user manual offers nothing that I haven't already done. Any suggestions would be welcomed!


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

Mine occasionally gets a piece of grass or something on it while underway. It usually clears itself after a while.


----------



## newpbs (Apr 21, 2008)

*Speed Sensor*

I was having trouble with my speed sensor when I launched this season. Long story short, one of the tech folks at Raymarine suggested that I reset the instrument to the factory settings. That fixed the problem. Of course I had to recalibrate the unit, but it worked fine.

I was happy to have the instrument running and I did not have to replace ant hardware.

Paul


----------



## SailAlfin (Dec 24, 2008)

*st60 speed paddle*

I completely forgot to remove the paddle wheel after a cruise and it got plagued with barnacles. I cleaned it but it is reporting slower than gps speed. Can I replace the paddle by pushing the pin without damage?


----------



## justified (Jun 14, 2007)

Riz
Check your cable closely, mine got pinched right where it came out of the top of the sensor unit. I still had temp but no speed. bought a new sensor and worked fine. You can splice the cable to the old.
Peter


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

captainrizzo said:


> I have Raymarine instruments (Autohelm, Wind, Depth, and Speed). My speed display went to 00 while underway this weekend. I still get water temp on the same display, so it appears that it is not the cable.
> 
> I keep the paddle wheel very clean at all times. In fact, when I am not sailing, I replace the thru-hull with the blank so it doesn't collect gunk from the Chesapeake. Has anyone had the same issue and what is the remedy? The user manual offers nothing that I haven't already done. Any suggestions would be welcomed!


Rizzo, assuming everything LOOKS fine and the paddle is clear and installed correctly, try this:

Using a multimeter:

1. With the system powered up, on the back of the Speed instrument measure the voltage between the RED (Speed/+Voltage) wire and BARE (Speed/Ground) - that will tell you if the transducer is being properly powered (ie. no shorts).

2. Power down the instrument and disconnect the RED, GREEN and BARE wires - measure continuity (ohms) between GREEN (Speed/Signal) and BARE whilst the boat is moving or you've got some current under the hull or someone divbes down to spin the paddle - the reading should go from open to short circuit and back open again as the paddle rotates.

3. Reconnect the wires, power up again and try a factory reset.

4. Let us know how you get on.

Good luck!


----------



## ffiill (Jul 15, 2010)

SailAlfin said:


> I completely forgot to remove the paddle wheel after a cruise and it got plagued with barnacles. I cleaned it but it is reporting slower than gps speed. Can I replace the paddle by pushing the pin without damage?


Log will rarely show same as GPS-you cannot calibrate log against GPS-log shows speed through water relative to any current with or against you.GPS shows real speed over the bottom.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I've pulled mine, wiped off the gunk, spun the wheel in my fingers, replaced and still not received any speed indication. Upon closer inspection, I've found gunk, almost like thread, wound around the wheel's axle that I've had to pick out with a knife. I've also wondered if growth on the hull, immediately in front of the wheel could affect it. I bottom clean about once per month. On the worst late season cleaning, the diver said it was like a shag rug. (yes, new bottom paint this winter)


----------



## ffiill (Jul 15, 2010)

Come across that as well on mine-rule is to keep it clean.Once I got the nerve to pull the self sealing plug I keep mine clean on a regular basis:laugher


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

captainrizzo said:


> ... In fact, when I am not sailing, I replace the thru-hull with the blank so it doesn't collect gunk from the Chesapeake.


That's such a great idea. +1 I'm adding to your reputation. Thanks!

Regards,
Brad


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

captainrizzo said:


> I have Raymarine instruments (Autohelm, Wind, Depth, and Speed). My speed display went to 00 while underway this weekend. I still get water temp on the same display, so it appears that it is not the cable.
> 
> I keep the paddle wheel very clean at all times. In fact, when I am not sailing, I replace the thru-hull with the blank so it doesn't collect gunk from the Chesapeake. Has anyone had the same issue and what is the remedy? The user manual offers nothing that I haven't already done. Any suggestions would be welcomed!


Mine does that sometimes when a piece of grass or something hangs up on it. No biggie.

Still on 00 after checking/cleaning?
While spinning the wheel - 0.8 to 1.2 VDC green to ground.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Take it out and put it on your diskrack. Then put a vacuum cleaner (either inlet or outlet) near it until you see it spinning. Then go to the helm and see if you are getting aspeed reading.

At least, that's what I did last winter. I bought a new one (There's a thread on it here somewhere) and wanted to test it while still on the hard. It worked great.

Regards,
Brad


----------

